# White Balance Issue with iPhone Xs Max



## Monterey (Nov 23, 2018)

I took photo using iPhone XS Max in raw via the Halide app. I imported the raw photo to Lightroom CC and edited using my iPad. When I loaded the same photo back on iPhone, it looked the same as the version on iPad. However, when I started to make changes on iPhone, the color (white balance) shifted, though the values for “Temp” and “Tint” were the same for the versions on iPhone and iPad. Anyone faced the same problem too?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi Monterey, welcome to the forum!

I've seen another report on that, but looking back on it now, it must have been yours!  I haven't been able to reproduce it on my older iPhone X, but if you'd like to send me an XS Max.... no? 

Does it happen if you use the Lightroom camera instead?  And if you adjust the photo on the iPad, does the same thing happen?


----------



## Monterey (Nov 27, 2018)

Yes, it same observation  can be seen using the Lightroom camera.


----------

